# emmigrating next year to ontario canada



## tsj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi

I am looking ntio moving to canada ontario next year with my family, how should I go about starting the process. I have family in canada who are candian citizens. I have visited the place numerous times.

I work for the police force here as a civilain uniformed officer on the streets, and my wife is a office worker. Kids are 6 and 4.

What is life really like there, regarding renting/buying a house, costs of fodds, clothes, living expenditure.
I understand that living aspect is fab compared to the uk.

Applying as a skilled worker has been mentioned, and sponsoring a family class has also been mentioned, which is best suited for myself.
How long is the process, we would like to emmigrate middle of next year if at all possible.
Look forward to you advice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The very first place you want to start looking for information on immigration to Canada is here: Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

It's the official Canadian government site - and they give a pretty reasonable overview of the process, whether you decide to go for a work related visa or a family related one.

As to what life is like in Canada vs. the UK, it's definitely different, though whether "better" or "worse" depends entirely on your personal situation and outlook, not to mention your sense of humor (always necessary when living in a "foreign" country  ) and adaptability to change. I haven't lived in Canada, though I've visited many times. With luck we'll get someone through here who can answer some of your more specific questions about "what's life like" in Canada.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, I lived for many years in Canada and can probably answer most of the questions you have on what life is like there for a Brit. A couple of things which jump out are that it is much colder in the winter than you can imagine, and you have to get used to snow unless you live in Vancouver. This is a bigger deal than most Brits think, as the winters are LONG. On the plus side though there is a lot of space and houses are bigger and better insulated than over here. Canadians in general are very nice, Toronto is a very multi-cultural city nowadays. I could ramble on endlessly, please ask any questions you have. I'll try to answer fairly.


----------

